# Major "shake up" in Canadian Senior Staff and Appointments



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the largest "shake up" of senior staff that I can remember or possible seen in my career.  I'll highlight some of the key positions that show how closely intertwined we are with the US Military and our Allies.  There are some great leaders there. 




> *Minister of National Defence announces senior promotions & appointments*
> 
> *NR–08.010 - February 18, 2008*
> OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, is pleased to announce the senior Canadian Forces (CF) promotions and appointments for 2008. These officers lead the Canadian Forces in defending Canada’s values, interests and sovereignty at home and abroad.
> ...


----------

